# Car registration and license fees



## dlockesf (Jun 7, 2008)

What are the fees involved in registering a used car? I've been told that it will be around $1000-1500 (pesos) for a 1999 car costing around $35,000, but I'd like to hear it from someone who isn't trying to sell me a car..

The state of registration will be Nayarit. The car is currently Chihuahua-plated so does anyone know if that causes an extra fee?

Thanks

Dick Locke


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I hope that $35000 for a 1999 car was also in pesos!


----------



## dlockesf (Jun 7, 2008)

*License and fees*



synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum! I hope that $35000 for a 1999 car was also in pesos!



Claro que si!


----------



## jeep owner (Jun 12, 2008)

*registering a US car in Quintana Roo*

Yesterday I bought the car of an American friend of mine which he drove down from Colorado in the USA to Playa del Carmen in Quintana Roo, Mexico, about a year and a half ago. Now he had to leave the coubtry though and needed to get rid of his car so I got a sweet deal on it. The only problem however is that I have no clue how to get it into my name and registered and legal and all that to drive it around without getting into any trouble. I'm Dutch myself, the car is American and I live in Mexico. Any advise on this would be helpful.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Just don't get stopped. The car is not legal in Mexico so is impossible to change ownership.

Also your friend won't be able to bring in another car


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

When your friend brought the car into the country, was he on a tourist visa? Did he register the car in Mexico? Because if it is registered in the US and he drove it in under a tourist visa, he is required to take it back out of the country at some point. 

Did you get any paperwork at all? Did he sign the title over to you? Do you have any proof he didn't still have a loan on the car?

It all sounds fishy to me, and the first cop that wants to make some money off of ticketing is going to find a sweet deal in you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you do get stopped, you could be jailed. Your purchase of the car was illegal and the seller remains responsible to Mexican customs. If you do have title to the car, I would drive it to the USA, get the importation sticker removed on the way out, at Mexican Customs, and re-import it in your own name. If you don't have a signed US title, you might either abandon it or take it to the USA and try to sell it for parts. You didn't do your homework, unfortunately.
How is the car insured?


----------

